# Operation "GET HUGE" Test/Dbol Log



## JCBourne (Sep 13, 2010)

The time has come folks for my cycle.

Cycle will be :

1-14.5 weeks of test e @500mg wk (I broke a amp)
1-4 or 5 weeks of dbol @ 30mg a day.
3-15 weeks of HCG @ 500ui wk
1-4 weeks adex (dose depends on how bloat goes)
12-16 weeks of x-tren @ 90-120mg (I have dosed x-tren @ 120mg with no  sides) I'm not 100% percent if I will run the x-tren.

Clen and T3 will be ran 4 weeks before the end of the cycle, and 2 weeks  between last injection and PCT. 

PCT:
Clomid for 4 weeks 50/50/25/25
Aromasin for same time (dose will depend on how it effects me, somewhere  around 12.5mg)

Current weight - 190.8 (Cut from 215)
BF - ~10%

This a bulking cycle but i'll be playing around with calorie intake so I  don't gain too much fat. I'm going to start out a little higher then  normal then go from there. 

Goal : 205-210 with same BF.

I'll update once a week, or as often as people would like.

Come a long for the ride, it should be a fun one. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




*
Cycle was started 8/30*


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 13, 2010)

*Day 6 :*

*Weight :* 194.2

I may bump dbol up to 40mg spacing roughly 4 hours apart, some input  would be great. My lifts are up and I feel like my muscles are more rock  hard, may be in my head but from what i've read the dbol hasn't kicked  in much yet, I believe its a lot of me wanting to bust my ass to get as  much as I can from this cycle, however after day 3 I was told my chest  and shoulders looked "wider"

Week 1 of test e went great, no soreness next day just a little bit that  day. Did the injection, massaged area for ~5 minutes followed by a hot  shower and massaging my glute while in the shower.

Calories are up a least 400-500. I'm trying to slowly increase the  intake to see where I need to be however I do not follow my calories  although my diet has been clean. Protein is what I try to follow which  has been in the 325-350 range.

Homemade protein bars, greek yogurt and cheese have really helped on  days I'm slammed and cannot get to a meal. 

Protein bars pack roughly :

11g fat (good monounsaturated fats)
26g carbs
21g protein
285 calories


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 13, 2010)

*Day 13 :*

*Weight :* 197 

Cycle is going good. I bumped dbol to 40mg, I'm going to bump again to  50mg since I've had no sides and I haven't had a "huge" pump from the  dbol yet. Hoping the test will kick in soon, but more likely then not it  won't for awhile. 

All my lifts are up. Glad I got to squat 405 x 3 again, it's been  awhile. I'll max out on bench and deadlifts sometime during cycle, my best on bench  was 285 x 2, and DL 405 x 5. It's been awhile since I DL so I'm not  expecting to be 100%. I'm starting to see myself "fill" out more and  look a tad bigger even after 13 days.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 13, 2010)

*Day 14 :*

*Weight :* No weigh-in today

I bumped dbol to be 50mg because of no sides with 40mg. I'm getting all my doses of dbol done by 8PM, I believe they were keeping me awake late at night. First injection of HCG today. Was easier then I thought, I felt like I  had messed up. I had to double check myself. Injected about 1-2 inches  from my belly. What I should expect is my balls to drop?


----------



## ScorpionKing (Sep 13, 2010)

Looks good, I'm in week #2 of my test d-bol run. I've gained 10 lbs and I all pumped up. muscles are not sore. very fast recovery time. I'm running 800mg test cyp wkly and 40mg d-bol daily. .50 adex eod. 1100 cals cyto gainer and 3000 cals food.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 13, 2010)

Thats some nice gains man. Keep it up. I'm eating less calories then I did last time I did a PH cycle because I gained too much fat and I want to make sure that doesn't happen again. So far I've done just that.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 21, 2010)

I'm behind on my log, but I'm also logging on another forum so the dates may be off a bit but you can do the math (if you really want to)

Day 21 :

Weight : 201.4 (+10.6)

I'm really seeing some results now. I think my waist has stayed the same  or actually may have gotten thinner. My idea of the d-bol pump was what  x-tren would have been like and it is nothing like that. I'm not super  pumped in the gym yet but my lifts are all WAY up, things I was doing  before 2-3 reps I now do 9-10 reps. 

I'm hitting arms twice a week in hoping to make them grow. One thing I  hate is to me, my arms are small (16.5" last time I measured) I want  them at the 18" because my upper body is decent size, and my arms just  look small. 

I've switched up my reps to do between 6-12, 4 sets. 

Test hasn't kicked in yet, I will be excited when it does. I'm also  looking forward to the x-tren, t3 and clen run towards the end.

My diet has been pretty steady with very little increase but my weight  has been climbing so no need to change as the fat gain on this cycle is  very little and there is no bloat.

I think the x-tren with the test is going to make some sick end of my  cycle, x-tren really gives me some crazy pumps in the gym and will be a  great assist to the test.

I will do a 5 week of the dbol, as i've had NO sides what-so-ever. I did  have some light back pumps after Deadlifts @ 405.

I'm going to throw in some creatine once it gets to my house, I read a  great article on creatine and steroids. I will do 2 doses a day.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 21, 2010)

Day 22 :

I noticed my left nut hurts today. I read that this is normal, since the  nat. test is shutting down but I'm running HCG. Any ideas?


----------



## pimprn (Sep 21, 2010)

nice article gymrat. I know we had are differences but whatever. What dbols are you running.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 22, 2010)

Is it possible to get test e flu 3 weeks in? I don't feel too hot today.


----------



## pimprn (Sep 23, 2010)

wtf e flu i thought you only felt sides like that from eq? Hmmm?


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 27, 2010)

Week 4 :

Weight : 200.8 (-0.8)

A bit disappointed this week. I was sick for a day or two and dropped a few pounds, but barely gained them back. Still yet to have a dbol pump even at 50mg although my lifts are up, i'm just pushing myself I don't feel like i'm on anything.

I may have lost a bit of BF and look a bit more cut, but i'm still piseed about my weight. I need to switch it up and add some more foods in there im assuming. Test still hasn't kicked in. 

I'm hoping that with the x-tren towards the end i'll make a leap in weight again. I don't think with just 1 week left of dbol i'll make a huge leap as I was hoping.


----------



## pimprn (Sep 27, 2010)

I hate that stage of the game its too early for that crap to happen. I found though its all in your head, just keep your head up high and up your cals by 500. Hopefully that should make you see some more +. 

Also gym rat i noticed i see my gains mostly at the end of every week instead of mid day 3 and near end day 5 of week. So keep that in mind i dont know why. I hope this makes sense to you lol.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 27, 2010)

I think it had to do with me being sick, and now I have to eat for 10 pounds heavier. I'm eat real healthy this cycle so finding the correct calorie intake is a bit of a ride.


----------



## pimprn (Sep 28, 2010)

Yeah being sick sucks it suppresses food and energy by alot. You gotta make up for those days it sets you back and basically you got it down it looks like.


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 28, 2010)

Nice read mate, i was looking back on my cycle log for test and dbol and i noticed a big difference in week 6 but i know everyone is different. What is x tren as ive never heard of it? anyway keep it up mate and ill keep reading. well done buddy.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 28, 2010)

x tren is a PH or designer steroid of tren. I really liked the results and sides from it (good sides) so I'm going to run it towards the end of my cycle as a last push to get some more gains. I may even throw in epistane. From x-tren and epistane I gained 17 pounds and kept 15. Very little fat on that cycle.


----------



## Finetuned (Sep 28, 2010)

Good read, keep us posted. I'm also inclined to run a test/d-bol cycle.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 28, 2010)

I'm hoping the test kicks in soon. Today i'm noticing the weight going up again as i've picked up my diet a bit.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm surprised the Dbol didnt add more weight.  Without an AI on my first cycle I gained over 25lbs in 4 weeks, and with an AI on my current cycle I gained 15lbs in 4 weeks.  Also, I could feel it within 2-3 days, and the back pumps got harsh at 50mg.

I may have missed it, but what brand Dbol are you taking?


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 29, 2010)

I'm a bit disappointed as well, its the blue heart dbol, I believe the name is march pharma (I'd have to get up and look.) I've been eating pretty solid too, maybe the few days I didn't feel that great screwed it up. But i've had no sides at 50mg and find that a bit weird, not even raised BP.

My workout today was complete crap, I wasn't feeling it. Either i've been sick and don't realize it or i've just had no energy from such busy days.

I've had no pumps/drives either that are any different from not on cycle, i've had more results with pumps when I took designer steroids.

I'm hoping the test kicks in soon, i'm starting to feel like I got screwed over. A least next cycle I have some great products lined up that I know are potent.


----------



## jmorrison (Sep 29, 2010)

I hope you didnt get screwed man.  It's possible it may be in your head, but doesn't sound like it.  Try to up those cals and take a little more of that Dbol and see what happens.  

Good luck man, I hope it straightens out for you.


----------



## JCBourne (Sep 29, 2010)

Yeah, 10-11 pounds in 3 weeks doesn't usually happen without being on something. I just haven't had the pumps or the insane weight increase like most report and I have not slacked off or half-assed at all.


----------



## martialartsman (Sep 30, 2010)

I never gain huge mate and im always waiting for the massive OMG its working sort of thing, i still gain but just dont seem to have the same experience as others. Im sure it will be cool when the test kicks in buddy.


----------



## OutWhey (Oct 2, 2010)

post your diet for us to see what your exactly eating and how we can provide advice.

What's your cycle history?


----------



## Back2gym (Oct 4, 2010)

also.. photo log before and after would be cool..


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 5, 2010)

I'll keep a log of my diet here in a day or two, I've picked up the calorie intake. I lost a little bit over the weekend, it was a very crazy weekend.

My cycle history is all PHs. I did 2 cycles before using AAS.

If I touch my nipples they are a bit sore, not swollen or anything. I just noticed this yesterday, I guess this is a sign my gear is real?

I took 6 days off from the gym for a mental break. The weight not increasing and the lifts not going up really got to me. I got back in today and a few of my lifts had increased a bit, or were easier maybe the break helped me out.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 5, 2010)

Should I jump on some nolva?


----------



## Life (Oct 6, 2010)

I'll let someone comment on the nolva question but what is your routine like? If you're not growing then either you're not eating or you're not doing enough in the gym. Is it the same routine you've been on for a while? I always start a new routine before a cycle.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 6, 2010)

I wouldnt think Nolva would be needed.  Are you still using Adex?  If so, maybe up your dose from .5 EoD to .5 ED and se if it straightens out.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 6, 2010)

Workout was changed right before cycle.

I stopped AI when I stopped dbol a few days ago. 

Should I do some more adex?


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 6, 2010)

It will keep your estro in check.  I have been running the whole cycle.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 7, 2010)

I'll hop on it if the nips get any worse, seem to be a little less sensitive today.


----------



## SUPERFLY1234 (Oct 7, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> I'll keep a log of my diet here in a day or two, I've picked up the calorie intake. I lost a little bit over the weekend, it was a very crazy weekend.
> 
> My cycle history is all PHs. I did 2 cycles before using AAS.
> 
> ...



man you should get some letrozole(femara) it great stuff. take .25mg ed. it will stop the gyno dead in it's tracks. only down side, you might get some libido issues,


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 7, 2010)

Still not gaining weight, this is starting to be disappointing. Still no big pump either but I do have sore nips which would mean to me the gear is real. However I don't have the pumps as most report and I don't feel like my sex drive is up anymore then it has been. No sense of "well being." NOTHING. I still do not feel like i'm on gear.

Diet :

3 eggs, whole wheat bread, protein shake, cheese, Greek yogurt 

Cheese, greek yogurt, clif bar

Pizza (personal), chicken, or burger for lunch

Protein shake

Steak, ribs or some kind of meat for dinner

protein shake, greek yogurt

usually make a healthy homemade burrito 

Usually have some sort of cheater meal a day to get a little more fat and calories usually in the 300 cal range.

Chicken breat 8 oz, rice, salad.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 7, 2010)

Sounds like a lot of protein but maybe not enough overall cals.  If you track it on Fitday, what are your average daily macros?  How much do you weigh/bf%?

Also, what kind of training do you do?  It could play a big part in it also.  I hope you get it dialed in man.  Keep us posted.


----------



## tennfan (Oct 7, 2010)

cut them AIs out completely and see if that helps with ur strength and muscle gains, also i would cut that HCG out too.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 7, 2010)

AI has been cut for over a week.


----------



## tennfan (Oct 7, 2010)

nevermind posted before i read the 2nd page


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 7, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Sounds like a lot of protein but maybe not enough overall cals.  If you track it on Fitday, what are your average daily macros?  How much do you weigh/bf%?
> 
> Also, what kind of training do you do?  It could play a big part in it also.  I hope you get it dialed in man.  Keep us posted.



I'm going to say around 3000-3500. Granted when I ate MORE THEN 3500, I gained a shit ton of fat which is not what I want. Everyone is different and I know what I need to do in order to gain muscle, I've gained more from PH then I have this stuff.

I'm currently sitting at 199 @ 10-12% BF, maybe less. My waist has dropped about .25" since I started the cycle.

Granted even on my last cycle of PH, I had days I didn't eat well, or enough and I still gained weight.

What worries me is no sense of being "on" at ALL. I'm close to calling it quits and just counting this as a loss and re-starting in Jan with some sponsor gear.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 7, 2010)

Or better yet just continue the test and throw in the PHs and end the cycle early. Because i'm not seeing shit from this cycle.

I was up nearly 10 pounds, but I was on a cut before hand so it could be weight gained from a surplus of cals.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 7, 2010)

Thinking of just doing 4 more weeks on this, this for my next cycle preload with 1000mg for 2-3 weeks with good sponsor gear and then rest of this "crap" if its even test.


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 7, 2010)

Just keep us posted.  A good idea would be to go have bloodwork done.  That would tell you right away whether the gear is bunk.  If it is legit then you will at least know to reevaluate your training and diet.  I think the last lab work I had done cost me 50 bucks, and would be money well spent.

Good luck man.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 8, 2010)

Yeah, but I think its either underdosed or garbage and I don't want to waste anymore money on this cycle. I'll do 4 weeks with some PHs I have that worked real well and wrap it up and count it up as a loss. Rather run some good sponsored gear anyway.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 10, 2010)

My nipples are still sore so I'm going to hop on the adex again.

.25mg EOD or E3D?


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 10, 2010)

Personally I use .5mg EoD.


----------



## theCaptn' (Oct 10, 2010)

what happened to the 3 chicks you banged last night GymRat?


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 10, 2010)

Marquis du Gears said:


> what happened to the 3 chicks you banged last night GymRat?



They are mad at me cause I didn't use FDA approved gear.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 10, 2010)

jmorrison said:


> Personally I use .5mg EoD.



Until the nips stop being sensitive?


----------



## jmorrison (Oct 10, 2010)

I run it the length of the cycle from start to finish, but yes, I would at LEAST until the nips got better.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 13, 2010)

@ .5ml EOD of the adex, when should the nips go back to normal? They still hurt if I touch. No fluids if I squeeze them which is good.


----------



## paolo584 (Oct 14, 2010)

did you get night sweats or nights you could'nt sleep?


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 14, 2010)

paolo584 said:


> did you get night sweats or nights you could'nt sleep?



Why would I get that from this cycle? I'm not on tren.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 18, 2010)

Should I just stop the test? I've got 4 weeks left of the PH's I got, but my nips have been sensitive STILL even at .5mL EOD.

I don't even think its test but the nips are sensitive so i'm confused.


----------



## Life (Oct 18, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> Should I just stop the test? I've got 4 weeks left of the PH's I got, but my nips have been sensitive STILL even at .5mL EOD.
> 
> I don't even think its test but the nips are sensitive so i'm confused.



You're not smoking pot are you?


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 18, 2010)

Life said:


> You're not smoking pot are you?



No I do not smoke. 

What confuses me, is that my nips are sensitive but i'd have NO results from the "test" I'm confused what caused this.

I'm hoping for some responses here, maybe I should make another thread.


----------



## martialartsman (Oct 18, 2010)

Maybe i missed it but how long were you on before you decided to call it a day, i dont feel or see anything until at least week 6, everyone is different and i never get the wow factor that most say they have, Just curious.


----------



## JCBourne (Oct 18, 2010)

About 6-7 weeks I called it. However I'm still taking it as i'm running some PHs but still nothing, It would now be 8 weeks with nothing.

Should I just discontinue the use of it, or should I do it for the next 2 weeks? (Since I have 4 weeks before I end the PHs)


----------



## Del1964 (Oct 18, 2010)

Wish you had some access to some Test Prop....(real Test Prop) to try EOD for a week or two....that'd get your libido back up and get your confidence up.  That whole nip thing must be tough.  Never had an issue personally with that so can't really suggest anything.  One thing that *has really helped me is I started using Tribulus when my libido dropped and now it is just unreal.  I swear by it now.*   Apparently it's one thing to have Total T in your system and a whole other ballgame with the Free T.  Tribulus increases Free Testosterone levels...and yes...while on the gear.

If I were you, I would get your blood tested and pay particular attention to your free test level.

Anyways, best of luck bro!  Good read....keeping it real is refreshing.  Sometimes the shit just doesn't work the way we hope.


----------



## TwisT (Oct 18, 2010)

GymRat707 said:


> They are mad at me cause I didn't use FDA approved gear.



Silly boy.




-TG


----------



## martialartsman (Oct 19, 2010)

I would be tempted to keep it going just in case your like me and dont see anything for a long time, its down to you mate if you can get hold of a different brand and continue with that at least you would know if that makes sence. Good luck mate its a bitch when things dont go as planned, i read some logs and hear people jumping up 20lb and im gutted and dont understand where i go wrong, Maybe you need to up the dose next time or try a different lab just to be sure. JMO.


----------

